# New LOOK USA Contact



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Howdy All,

I just want to give everyone a heads up that there will be a new LOOK person lurking around the boards. His name is Chris, and he's been with the company _almost_ since the beginning of LOOK US so he knows the product inside and out. For all warranty and customer service issues, it will still be most efficient for you to contact the company directly - [email protected] ; or (866) 430-5665 - but for product related questions he's your guy. He's just getting his account set up, but will say hi once he's up and running. 

It's been fun hanging out here the last 4-5 years or so, and this forum has spurred a wealth of eye-opening and informative discussions. Thanks to everyone for being here, and thanks to Francois / RBR for giving LOOK an opportunity to participate.

Keep pedaling,
chas


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Chas, where u goin?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

chas said:


> It's been fun hanging out here the last 4-5 years or so, and this forum has spurred a wealth of eye-opening and informative discussions. Thanks to everyone for being here, and thanks to Francois / RBR for giving LOOK an opportunity to participate.
> 
> Keep pedaling,
> chas


dont leave. i just got here  (well i just starting posting again after a 8 year 'break' anyway)


----------

